# Superlights - Updated 07/16/05



## Kenshiro (Mar 3, 2003)

*Superlights - Updated 12/29/05*

Hey guys,

Sorry again for the long wait.
But my site is up and running.
I'm only about half done with the site for now, but I'll update it whenever I can.

You can see many more photos of the 50, 100, 200 yard shots, as well as the 400 yard and beam pattern shots.

The individual reviews will follow as well.

Thanks again, and let me know if you have any problems.

Here's the site:

Kenshiro's Home 


Enjoy!


----------



## Lexus (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Kenshiro, your site is great, I hope to see more reviews and beamshots soon.


----------



## larryk (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Looks great, keep up the good work. Larry.


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Looks good, I can't wait until you add more reviews/pics.

-Mike


----------



## binky (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful work. 

Just one thing I noticed that might be relatively easily fixed:

On the superlights review, the url's for the beamshots etc are for "file:///blah/blah" sort of stuff instead of using the web url such as "http://webpages.charter.net/kenshiro/superlights/beampattern/beam-03.html"

I was able to guess at it and see those great shots, though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Bad battery performance duly noted. You have my sympathy for dealing with that in what sounds like so many aggravating times of failed power delivery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Thank you all.

binky, thank you for your comment. That's exactly what I'm looking for. I've fixed the URLs, so they should work fine now.
I don't know why, but sometimes when I ftp into the site, the URL changes.

If anyone else can't see any picture that they should, please let me know.

BTW, does anyone have any comments?


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Kenshiro,

I just saw your site. I do have comments, but i have to get some sleep right now...rough week. Rest assured they are ALL good comments. The site looks great so far and i am excited to see its progression. 

Thanks for all the hard work you and the other CPFers put into this review. I know it was fun, for most of you, but i understand that it took a LOT of work. I can't put into words how important your pictures, reviews, and thoughts are to all of us. The very fact that 1) these lights are HARD to find and 2) they require more than 3 monthly payments /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif makes it literally impossible for most of us to even have a glimpse of these lights. 

Your review of opens up the door to lights we would otherwise could never compare to each other. And when/if we ever have the money to buy ONE of them, we can refer to your information in our purchasing decisions. 

I have more to say...but like i said, i need some sleep. GREAT JOB!!!! and THANK YOU!


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hello guys,
I've updated my site, and also changed the URL.
It has the review of the KumKang HID as well as the Nighthunter.
It also has all the photos from the 850 yard and 1500 yard test!

Knock yourselves out!

Be sure to let me know of any typos and stuff.


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Wow! Looks like the MaxaBeam and MegaRay ran away with the 850 yards and 1500 yards tests... 

It's amazing, because it seems like even in the 1500 yards comparison, the MB still has a bit of a focused spot remaining, whereas the MegaRay started to spill out a bit. 

The Long Arm was a disappointment... I really thought it'd perform better than this...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hi Kenshiro,
Nice work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I can't see the second KumKang pic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
url = file:///Main9/Web%20Site/superlights/kk/all01.jpg


----------



## poalcat (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

What can I say? Incredible work! Thanks!


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Bart... just substitute the "file://" with the site http and you're good to go...

http://kenshiro.topcities.com/superlights/kk/main01.jpg

and

http://kenshiro.topcities.com/superlights/kk/all01.jpg

and the latter should work... 

REMINDER: Copy and past the URL into IE or Netscape, and hit go... you should then be good to go... It won't work off of just clicking the link I pasted down...


----------



## car guy (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hey Kenshiro I tried to go to your new site and it said that it is temporary unavailable something about the bandwidth and memory have been exceeded.


----------



## beamer (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

I just tried,too.Must have exceeded the brightness limit.


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

LOL good one beamer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Wow!
I wonder what's going on? I have 1G of bandwidth per month, and I don't think I've used it up all in two days.....
I think there might be a daily limit.

Anyway, I fixed all the links I could find.
They were the second picture on the top of the KumKang review page,
all of the beam pattern shots, the 30X photo of the 850 yard test, and the 5X and 10X photos of the 50 yard test.

Everything should work fine now.

Sorry to those who couldn't access the site. Try again tomorrow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## larryk (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hi, does anyone handle KumKang products in the U.S. Larry.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

larry,
KumKang currently offers their light direct only.

e-mail them at their web site, and they will give you instructions on how to buy.


----------



## larryk (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Thanks Kenshiro, Larry.


----------



## poalcat (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

It still says the site is temporarily unavailable....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Bart... just substitute the "file://" with the site http and you're good to go...

http://kenshiro.topcities.com/superlights/kk/main01.jpg

and

http://kenshiro.topcities.com/superlights/kk/all01.jpg

and the latter should work... 

REMINDER: Copy and past the URL into IE or Netscape, and hit go... you should then be good to go... It won't work off of just clicking the link I pasted down... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks FalconFX! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Well, I don't think it's working now... the site's on lockdown...


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

poalcat,
It seems my site has a daily limit.
I'm sorry for the trouble. My suggestion would be to try earlier in the day.

If this keeps up, I might have to simply post all the pictures here on the board. And I was trying to save bandwidth here.....

In the meantime, try this alternate URL: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Kenshiro's Home 2


----------



## Alan (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hi Kenshiro,

Do you have any idea on KumKang's price? By the way, is the one you tested HID 35W? Is li-ion bat and charge guage a new feature for standard package or special only for your test?

I'm sorry for so many questions. I'm interested in this light.

Alan


----------



## Alan (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hi Kenshiro,

I didn't realize that your web page has been updated. In fact, your page has more and updated information than Kumkang's web site /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Its newer look is MUCH better than their old Maxabeam look. Its price looks quite reasonable too

Alan


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Impressive site, impressive lights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Though I`m a dedicated Maxabeam obsesssiv..er....fan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif , I can see I`ll be cheating on the MB sometime in the future (though one day I *will* have one - oh yes, it will be mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ). Love the spec on the Kumkang light - and it looks great too. I can`t say I care for the unusual shape of the McCulloch light despite its similar performance and lower cost.
Like its LiIon batteries too - it`s about time more manufacturers used this new technology. It has great potential. All in all a great looking light, and that price is the right side of a grand so I can`t complain about that either.

Maybe I better start saving now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . Any ideas when they`ll have international-friendly dealers who`d sell to me?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

ChrisM,
why would you choose a Kumkang over a Madman, once the improved 5 degree reflector is fabricated? The MM uses a 55 watt HID, the Kumkang only a 35 watt.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Madman: 

( http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB7&Number=185224&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=93&fpart=1 )


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

(don`t forget the space! ChrisM is the other one from Wyoming /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )

Good question. For now, I`d say that it`s because I havn`t been dazzled by the 5 degree Madman next to all the other Superlights yet! It could also be because of the adjusting beam that I`d find useful in a worklight. Finally I must say that, performance aside, I prefer lantern-style lights. The Madman`s two piece pistol grip construction wouldn`t bother me at all if I was walking round carrying it, but working in often cramped, otherwise dark spaces, it *may* pose a problem - like the cord getting snagged on something (OK, the Maxabeam can do that too!).

But I`m not shying away from the Madman. I just need to see more spots in front of my eyes that make it scream *buy me* *BUY MEEEEE* like the Maxabeam did the first time I saw it. Looking forward to seeing what the improved reflector will do.

_55 watt HID_? Now there`s where I havn`t been paying attention. I thought it used the same lamp as the KK and McCulloch. Now, that`s what might sway me away from those two. You can never have *too much* light in a dirty, spider-infested attic space while installing or servicing smoke detectors.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Chris M. (!) (sorry for the confusion)

yup according to S4madman, 55 watts is as high as automotive bulbs go..same bulb, different ballast iirc. (?) The 55 watt is probably the one we find a bit too much glaring over a rise in the highway coming towards us..the 35 watt auto bulbs/ballast are more in the area of what could pass for "normal" car brightness /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

want it all in one case, heh? I'll see if I can catch S4's ear.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Chris and Ted,

It's actually 50W, not 55W.

As Ted mentioned, the unit uses the same HID D2S bulb, but the ballast is designed to drive it at 50W. Factory specs show a 50% increase in bulb output(which is different from actual flashlight output).
The 55W you're refering to are the normal halogen bulbs used in autos. The law limits these bulbs to 55W.
So far, no auto uses the 50W D2S bulb/ballast. The blinding glare you see in some cars is actually the 35W HID combo. They are, in general, more than 3X as bright as the 55W halogen bulbs.
Remember, though, not all bulbs are equal in brightness just because they use the same wattage(hence I use "in general" above). 

BTW, more light reviews will be up on my site by this weekend.
remember if one site is locked, use the alternate site.


----------



## S4MadMan (Mar 8, 2003)

*Kenshiro...*

...you are correct on every account except one and I would like to clarify:

-It is true, currently there are no OEM HIDs coming with 50 watt ballasts. But aftermarket, for sure. Here's my car with the 50 watt ballast, compared to the OEM 35 watt:







Here's the actual ballast, orange = 50 watt, red = 35 watt, black = ground:






[ QUOTE ]
*Kenshiro said:*
Chris and Ted,

It's actually 50W, not 55W.

As Ted mentioned, the unit uses the same HID D2S bulb, but the ballast is designed to drive it at 50W. Factory specs show a 50% increase in bulb output(which is different from actual flashlight output).
The 55W you're refering to are the normal halogen bulbs used in autos. The law limits these bulbs to 55W.
So far, no auto uses the 50W D2S bulb/ballast. The blinding glare you see in some cars is actually the 35W HID combo. They are, in general, more than 3X as bright as the 55W halogen bulbs.
Remember, though, not all bulbs are equal in brightness just because they use the same wattage(hence I use "in general" above). 

BTW, more light reviews will be up on my site by this weekend.
remember if one site is locked, use the alternate site. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

I've added the review of the Nighthunter 2.


----------



## binky (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

Thank you Kenshiro!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

so, how do I buy one of those Kumkang babies?
John


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

John, you can simply e-mail KumKang for instructions on how to purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Thank you. Will do.


----------



## brightnorm (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Kenshiro, this is the site many of us have been looking for. Congratulations on a marvelous piece of work 

Brightnorm


----------



## Kenshiro (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hey guys,
Sorry for the wait(yet again).

Anyway, all the reviews are now up except for the Reva.

Enjoy.

Ken


----------



## FalconFX (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Cookie!


----------



## Rothrandir (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

crapping awesome reviews man!!

man...what body part should i sell for that megaray?! i [colof:red]*need*</font> on of those!
not until i read that review did i understand just how !&@!*&! they were! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Start saving...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

pffftt....yea.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

anybody wanna buy an organ?

it's not just that this thing is bright and awsome....think how *cool* i would look carrying this thing?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Just save up for an X990... It's the brightest light of all the Superlights tested, and you'll never be disappointed...


----------



## car guy (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Actually Falcon the Kumkang is a little bit brighter according to Kenshiro and it has a better reflector with much better throw and a tiny bit more light output but it does cost $280 more. I agree with you that you wouldn't be dissapointed with the X990. It is a great light.


----------



## FalconFX (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

car guy, thanks for the correction... Technically, the KumKang and X990 share the same bulb/ballast, but the KK is overall better in design... I probably should've said "overall best bang for the buck"... But hey, for about $150 more than an M6, you'd get an equivalent to the output of 6 M6s...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## car guy (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

I agree.


----------



## Zeppert (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

I second the motion


----------



## FalconFX (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

It'll be interesting to see how well the X995 competes with, say the NHII or the LC100...


----------



## Veronique_Opc (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

_*Post deleted by Sasha ~ Please see CPF Advertising Policy_


----------



## FlashGordon (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

I'm leaning towards the MEGARAY. Looks close to something that I was thinking of putting together out of some old PVS-2 night vision units. Either mounted to a weapon or carried in a rifle/weapon style and using HID Xenon Bulbs and electronic ballast adapted from a motorcycle aftermarket headlights. Thanks !


----------



## Scott Packard (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Umm, well since summer has been here I haven't visited the forum much. I went here tonight as I use my X990 for a room light and read about the KumgKang review by Kenshiro.
I went to KumgKang's website and guess what:
They have a *100 Watt* HID light!!
Drool!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Scott Packard (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Oh, whoops. It's actually capable of 150W HID on what
they call "high beam" mode. 100W is "low beam", I guess.
They also have a secondary 10-20W halogen bulb attached
under the main bulb for walking around, so you conserve
battery life.
Is anybody's inner child saying "gimme, gimme, gimme"?


----------



## Kenshiro (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Actually Scott,

The 100W and 50W models you see are NOT HID.
They are "xenon" bulbs.
It's basically the "blue-white" bulbs that give off a more "blueish" light color compared to normal halogens.
Hence you'll notice there is no "HID" in the heading.

The 35W HID is brighter than both.

Also, as I stated in my reviews, all 3 models you see on the website are OLDER models. They are no longer made.
The 35W HID is the only model being produced currently, and the newer body style is the one in my review.


----------



## Scott Packard (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I was initially skeptical of it being a halogen-type filament.
The description of the lamp type is:
Short Arc Xe HID
100-150 W

The candlepower output is in line with an HID lamp -
7 million CP on 100W and 12 million on 150W.
Color temperature is 6000K and lamp life of 1200 hours,
again in line with a HID and not what a filiment-based lamp
would do.

However, I'll believe you. Maybe they are just poor at doing the English translation.

Regards, Scott


----------



## Kenshiro (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Yes Scott, there was a bit of mistranslation.

Just disregard the "Short Arc Xe HID" description altogether.
It's more of a misprint.

Candlepower figures have never been a very reliable source for ANY light. The 7M and 12M is well..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

The color temp also seems quite high. Although even filament bulbs can reach color temps of about 5000K, such as the PIAA super plasma.

As far as lamp life,"long life" filament bulbs made by major manufacturers are rated at 2000 hours or more.
You can see these quite commonly if you go to your neiborhood Wal-Mart, etc. Just check the aile that has halogen replacement bulbs.

When KumKang has their new website up, it should have better info. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## phyhsuts (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I do know these old KK searchlights made for military/police work. They use Xenon short arc lamps like those in the MaxaBeam and Xenonics. Could be called HID (they are!) but not Metal Halide which the D2s/D1s lamps are. These later are much more efficient and produce more light at 35W (3200lm) than the 75W Xenon short arc does (1000lm). Even a 150W short arc produce only 2800lm or so. However the size of the light emitting body is much smaller with the Xenon short arc lamps. So for a given size reflector, their beam intensity (thus throw) is much greater with a much narrower beam angle. They also start instantly. The metal halide lamps need a little time for the arc tube to heat up enough for the normally solid halide salts to vaporize before giving their full output. The low-powered light uses halogen lamps. Hope that helps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Apu (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Kenshiro, impressive images, impressive lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif!

I must admit I didn't follow the thread but you're site is really cool. Looking forward to some new images. Keep it up!

For the non-flashlight part: Will there be some information about the place/area where you took the pictures? Looks like an interesting landscape.

Jochen


----------



## powerhungry (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Hey anyone out there know of a well priced powerful and tightly focused spotting led torch


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Ask Mr. Bulk! He may be able to help you with that


----------



## simon33 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

just spotted at new outlet for the Megaray:

www.aviation-find-a-part.com


----------



## Dukester (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Well done on the photo shoots. I know there must have been a reason why I bought the Vector 3milcp. For the price it really does stack up well with the higher end models...


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

The dual head Vector is pretty nice, but it doesn't throw as well as the bigger reflectored lights, light the THOR, or even other Vectors with the bigger reflectors. Albeit, the dualie has better spill.

I agree, this is the post I always go to, to try and figure out the truth with these lights. Very well done.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Kenshiro, Thank you for helping all of us with such a great site. Where I live in Iowa, there are very few places to go to see great lights in person. I am greatful to you, all of the other CPF'ers who have review sites, and all CPF'ers in general for helping bring such a esoteric hobby into the light for all to see. Many thanks...


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Thank you!!! This is my second favorite website!!! ( i wonder which is first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif) Anyway, you have allowed me and all of the CPFers to view even the most expensive lights in detail. sux how much trouble u went to but THANK YOU AGAIN!!!

C ya,
Baker


----------



## S4MadMan (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*BakerOnFire90 said:*
Thank you!!! This is my second favorite website!!! ( i wonder which is first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif)
C ya,
Baker 

[/ QUOTE ]

Second favorite?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Wow....delayed reaction. S4MadMan, I meant that Kenshiro's website is my second favorite website. Of coarse CPF is my first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Anyway, Kenshiro, what happened to your site?


----------



## Kenshiro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Baker,

I hit a wall about a month back, and I am updating and re-organizing my site.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

Sounds good to me I guess...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Lamphead (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Hello,

I am a new fan to lighting devices. I am wondering who is the maker of "Sleeper" light. What is their website?

Regards


----------



## DarkLight (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - NOW ONLINE!!!*

site is basically down only the front page works nothing is clickable....goe to 404 error page not found


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Sorry but I'll have to ask many questions!

Kenshiro I can reach unfortunatelly for me only your home page, but none of the links work for me. Do you have any Idea why? It is really important for me since I want to choose which lights I buy.... By the way are you sure the picture on your home page standing top-right is WolfEyes Crocodile-I not Dragon-I. I currently own a McCulloh x990 and I am waiting for my Crocodile-I which is on its way. But I expect the Wolf-Eyes to be better than the x990 since they use the same bulb but the Croc has a bigger reflector. 
It cannot be that BAD as on your picture or can it?????

To continue with the questions(please do not get annoyed I just NEED to know)!!!
What is the website of KumKang?????
From the pictures: What is Ken4??? And what is Sleeper???
At how many Yards/meters have you taken these shots?
Do you have any shots of MaxaBeam, Megaray, Xenonics, Rava, Nighthunter, Plasmabeam and so on???

To be honest I was planing to buy all available HID/Xenon flashlights on the market. But they turned out to be quite a lot (not a lot but with good prices). And now I am trying to choose only which particular I should get.
So far My choices are:
x990(which i already have)
Crocodile-I (on its way)
MegaRay (if not above 3000 USD)
MaxaBeam
and maybe something else like KumKang(the one you all recommend here in the forums) or any of the other exotic lights like Xenonics, Rava, Nighthunter, Plasmabeam...
But since some of them are pretty similar there will be no use of getting them all....So that's exactly what I am trying to find out here - from which category which are worth owning.....So any Help would be really appreciated!!!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kirov said:*
Sorry but I'll have to ask many questions!

Kenshiro I can reach unfortunatelly for me only your home page, but none of the links work for me. Do you have any Idea why? It is really important for me since I want to choose which lights I buy.... By the way are you sure the picture on your home page standing top-right is WolfEyes Crocodile-I not Dragon-I. I currently own a McCulloh x990 and I am waiting for my Crocodile-I which is on its way. But I expect the Wolf-Eyes to be better than the x990 since they use the same bulb but the Croc has a bigger reflector. 
It cannot be that BAD as on your picture or can it?????

To continue with the questions(please do not get annoyed I just NEED to know)!!!
What is the website of KumKang?????
From the pictures: What is Ken4??? And what is Sleeper???
At how many Yards/meters have you taken these shots?
Do you have any shots of MaxaBeam, Megaray, Xenonics, Rava, Nighthunter, Plasmabeam and so on???

To be honest I was planing to buy all available HID/Xenon flashlights on the market. But they turned out to be quite a lot (not a lot but with good prices). And now I am trying to choose only which particular I should get.
So far My choices are:
x990(which i already have)
Crocodile-I (on its way)
MegaRay (if not above 3000 USD)
MaxaBeam
and maybe something else like KumKang(the one you all recommend here in the forums) or any of the other exotic lights like Xenonics, Rava, Nighthunter, Plasmabeam...
But since some of them are pretty similar there will be no use of getting them all....So that's exactly what I am trying to find out here - from which category which are worth owning.....So any Help would be really appreciated!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Okay, to start, his website is being worked on. It doesn't work for anyone.

Second, it is the Croc 1. That light is very very dissapointing I'm sorry to say. The X990 spanks it badly.

Third, Kumkangs are not available anymore. At least, not the model that he used in his tests. Someone was trying to sell one on here a month or so ago for $1000 though.

Fourth, the Ken4 and Sleeper are both extremely powerful mods. The Sleeper is a 650watt aircraft landing light putting out 10,000 lumens and was built by Crosman451. I believe Andreas and his infamous wallet bought it from him not to long ago though. The Ken4 is a mod made by Kenshiro that I know little about except that it's fairly small but still burns paint off of buildings. Fun Fun Fun. There are pics of it in the Spotlight HID thread. You might have to look back a while for the thread. One of the threads was posted by S4MadMan.

Fifth, he doesn't have a PlasmaBeam. No one on CPF has one that I know of /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Six, Andreas just bought a MegaRay and it was $6900 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Hope that helps at leats a little /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Thanx AGAIN MaxaBaker!!!!!
Very complete info again!
The 650W could not be a hendheld though???
x990 performs extremelly similar to KumKang anyway so there is no regret there that I don't have it(the KumKang)! But I still cannot believe it about the Croc..... how come...
How come SureFure Beast 10W outperfomrs a 35W Croc....
Anyway hopefully after a month when it comes from China I will test it myself against the x990 and I will know. It will be too bad if this is true since it is around 3 times more expensive than the x990!
By the way I found the manufacturer of the SuperNova thanx to you again and I made a request to them. Hopefully I will get an answer tomorrow. They have a minimum order quantity of 50pcs though!


----------



## naromtap (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Kirov you can get a single Supernova here !


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Kirov, the SF Beast is also 35watt HID, not 10.

Believe it or not, the Sleeper (650watter) IS a portable. It gets 8 minutes woth of runtime from a pack of 25 parallely connected nimh D cells. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

If you think that light seems bright, check out the Ken5 in the Superlight SHootout 2 threads (Same ones I mentioned earlier, but I just remembered the name). They have pics of another one of Kenshiro's monsters, the Ken5. I don't know what it's components are (all I know is that is is based in side of a LightForce 240 Blitz.....I think....), but it puts out 16,000 lumens!!!!! (The Sleeper seems to throw a bit further but it's not as much total light).


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

By the way is there any difference between x990 and x995???
Because I think I have x995 - it was one of the first ever built though I got it as a test piece!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

The x995 is only 10 watts and it supposedly has bad beam quality. All I know about that subject. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Yes Yes you're right.....
I'm quite stupid it turns out because I have them both but I don't know the models. One is 35W and the other one is 10W and the focus is much tighter as well. Also the smaller one has 6000K color temp and the x990 is 4300 and there is visibly big difference the 10W is much more bluish and the 35W is ......yellow compared to the x995......
By The way do you know anything about LongArm 1800 because there is nothing on their web page but they claim of course that their light is the best. How many Watts is it?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Unfortunatly, I don't know too much about the LongArm. It looks like an awsome light, I like it a lot, but there is very little information about that light around. I remember from Kenshiro's pictures that it was not overly bright. The x990 was enough to beat the spit out if it, and the beam was very blue. But if I remember correctly it is very tough and is water proof. Two features not found on most HID lights of this time. I think only the Beast and the Havis-Shields HID light are anywhere near as tough. Sorry, I don't know much about it. It is pretty expensive though.


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

If the x990 can "beat the spit out of it", then DON'T BUY EITHER ONE! The x990 is a poor example of 35 watt HID lighting. Stuffing a 35 watt HID into a Thor is the better way to go. I have both, the x990 is no where close to the Thor with an ebay automobile 35 watt HID.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Well, yeah, the Thor would kick it's a**, but, if you want a 35watt HID light that is quite portable, I'd take a X990 over a Thor mod every time. I don't think it was fair to say, "The x990 is a poor example of 35 watt HID lighting" cheese /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif. Just about everyone on here that has an X990 absolutely loves it. But, if Kirov did want just more throw and more lumens with little portability, then the Thor would be the best choice. Unless of course you wanted to kick even the Thor's a** and go with the 50watt Blitz mod that is very portable, that would be cool too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

MaxaBaker, 
Do you know anybody that has both MaxaBeam and SuperNova???
I mean has anybody tested them both head to head??? 
I'm interested what is the outcome of the contest?!
And comming back to the x990 and the MaxaBeam and the Thor.... The MaxaBeam should be better even than the modified Thor??? After all who needs a flood light? Maybe having flood sometimes is better than spot but in most cases you need a spot.... and the only real spotlight should be MaxaBeam(or other short-arc lidhts)!!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Unfortunatly, no one that has the MaxaBeam has a SuperNova yet. The company that makes the XSA bulbs that go into the SuperNova is slow and Solomon hasn't gotten any SuperNovas from Ni-Cell (the company producing the SuperNova) yet. There was a CPF meet in Sydney a few days ago and everyone there thought the SuperNova was amazing. As for comparing the two throw kings, I'm not sure if anyone who has a MB is scheduled to get a SN as well. I am supposed to be going up to Peak Beam Systems (the guys who make the MB) and put them head to head when I recieve my SN. That way we can be 100% certain that the SuperNova performs as well as the MB. So exciting!!!

About the Thor and MB. Yes, the MB will out throw the 35watt HID Thor. Will it out throw a 50watt HID Thor? No one knows for sure, but I doubt it. Will Sway's 50watt HID Blitz out throw the MB? I am hoping that it will, but no one knows for sure. At this point in time without having any proof, the MaxaBeam out throws them all. And, I hope the SuperNova will too.

I woudn't go as far to say that no one needs a flood light Kirov. I am a throw lover myself. I'd choose a pencil thin beam over a wide flood almost every time. But, I do like floods. They are very handy to have. But, if you can have spot and flood all in one......why not? They're pretty cool I think.


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

That's more like it......
THE BEST LIGHT HAS BOTH SPOT AND FLOOD MODES!!!!!!!!!!

So after all you wrote it seems like that MaxaBeam is after all like a benchmark in spotlights???
When do you guys expect to receive you SuperNovas?
One more question about spotlights - is the MegaRay supposed to be a spotlight? And if it is then it should deffinitelly outthrow the MaxaBeam.....after all it is 175W - that's more than twice the power!
Is there any feedback from Andreas and his MegaRay?


----------



## S4MadMan (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kirov said:*
That's more like it......
NO FLOODlights.......only spot!
Pencilbeam is the truth!!!!
So after all you wrote it seems like that MaxaBeam is after all like a benchmark in spotlights???
When do you guys expect to receive you SuperNovas?
One more question about spotlights - is the MegaRay supposed to be a spotlight? And if it is then it should deffinitelly outthrow the MaxaBeam.....after all it is 175W - that's more than twice the power!
Is there any feedback from Andreas and his MegaRay? 

[/ QUOTE ]


LMAO, this thread has really gone downhill. You have your opinions I and others have our own. There are reasons why Kenshiro and Mr. Ted Bear do the testing they do. They test USEABLE light. 

You say you love pencil beams, that it's "the truth", then why don't you forget the Maxabeam and just get a laser pointer? You can keep it in your pocket and it will project the ultimate pencil and spot further than a Maxabeam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

The Maxabeam is great quality and a great light for signaling but it's not even close to the The Sleeper, Ken 4 and 5 or even X990 for that matter for "useable" light. 

If all you do is signal and spot things at great distances, great, the Maxabeam may be your cup of tea. However, most people don't spot things for more than 100-200 meters. Also if start going further, you need binoculars to discern anything.

Different people different needs, different wants. I would never buy a Maxabeam simply because I would never use it. But if I did need a signaling device, at night, it would be on my short list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I agree with S4madman Kirov, you're taking it a bit far on how you think floods suck. I love pencil beams, I do. But, I'd probably *use* a flood light more often.

About the MegaRay. No one actually know's why the MB still throws farther /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Pictures on Kenshiro's website had proof, but the site is down now. It goes from spot to flood by moving a collar on the front of the light.

Yes, I'd say that the MaxaBeam is still the benchmark for spotlights IMHO.

I don't know *exactly* how long it will be till the SuperNovas arrive so I won't say anything.......well, shorter than a year and longer than a day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Andreas should be recieving his MegaRay soon I think.


----------



## S4MadMan (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

How about pencil beam *and* spot? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

S4MadMan, 
Why do you get so excited about it?!!!!!!
I din't mean to insult anybody! I just replied to the MaxaBaker's opinion that he prefers pencilbeams!
If you meant to insult me though by that "this thread has really gone downhill" that's another thing!
I may be new to this forum but I am not new to lights!
For your information I do have all kinds of lasers.
But let me ask this question - ARE THE TARGETS THAT YOU USUALLY LIGHT 100-200m away(as you say the normal targets are) BIGGER than 10m in diameter.....If they are then you need a floodlight, but if they are not - why not having all your light focused in a 10-meter spot. That sounds more useful to me. You can also MOVE this spot around since we are talking here only about portable lights here and light up bigger targets. Floodlight I use when I statically light the garden around my house, but otherwise all my observations so far are that a spotlight is far more useful than flood.....THAT's MY OPINION!
On my car I have 4 HID Auxilary lights. 2 of them are spot(manufacturer claims 1350m throw) and 2 of them make a line 60 degrees wide and throw of 400m. To be honest if I remove the 2 that spread a 60 degree line it will not become darker in front of the car. The 2 spotlights that I have light up better both 100m and 500m away from the car than the floodlights. Maybe some power is lost in the one that make a line to actually break the light in form of a line, I don't know. But deffinitely on my next car I will put 4 pencilbeam lights and no more experiments with this line-making things.....
As to my other experience with my x990 for example when I light up something 100m away I melt it......but when I want to reach something that is 500m away(it has happened a lot of times and believe me I do not need a binoculars to see it) I am extremelly pissed off that I have 9 degree spread(that's what the manufacturer claims for the x990 but it seems more like 25 degrees to me) instead of 1-2 degrees.
I achieve a better throw with my x995 10W HID than with my x990. 
And about the lights in this tread - the sleeper, Ken5 and the Blitz are all so powerfull that you do not need them to have extremelly tight beam because as you said over a kilometer away you cannot see the target anyway so you do not need a throw over that range, but I think it is also true that if the Mighty three had a 25-30 degree apread - they also would make very little use for lighting up a whatever target 1km away....


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

!


----------



## S4MadMan (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Kirov, you're the taking this way too personally. Don't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Go back and read at what you posted and think about it.

Also, I had both the X990 and X995. My X995 was a production-demo and it wasn't close in spot or throw to the X990. Maybe yours is different.

I'm done posting on this because every one has personal preferences, needs and wants. That is all.


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

How is that Edited version of the bad message???
Anyway 98% of all Lights on the market have the function of focusing and flooding the light, even the MaxaBeam(the spotmaster)... so why did we actually argued on this!

Anyway again I did not mean to insult anybody I am just excited about tight beams! I prefer something that can have both REALLY tight beam but also flood over something that has flood and ......only a tighter flood(x990) but never really a "beam".....


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

S4MadMan, 
My x995 is also a production demo unit......
The manufacturer claims a 6 degree beam and for the x990 a 9 degree....
Maybe something is wrong with my x990 then since it was also a production demo and if what they claim is true for the x995 the degree of the beam of my x990 is way over 10 degrees. I mean that my x995 has much much tighter beam than my x990. And it really throws further......only a bit


----------



## Kirov (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MaxaBaker said:*
I agree with S4madman Kirov, you're taking it a bit far on how you think floods suck. I love pencil beams, I do. But, I'd probably *use* a flood light more often.

About the MegaRay. No one actually know's why the MB still throws farther /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Pictures on Kenshiro's website had proof, but the site is down now. It goes from spot to flood by moving a collar on the front of the light.

Yes, I'd say that the MaxaBeam is still the benchmark for spotlights IMHO.

I don't know *exactly* how long it will be till the SuperNovas arrive so I won't say anything.......well, shorter than a year and longer than a day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Andreas should be recieving his MegaRay soon I think. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't say they suck, I said pencilbeam is better for me. Flood is OK as well....
About the MegaRay - so Kenshiro also has a MegaRay....???
I want to see those pictures. I didn't know earlier that MaxaBeam throws further, I just thought it is better for the price of the MegaRay. Hmmmm if that is true than MAXA rulz (excluding the mod lights) the world of production lights!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

"That's more like it......
NO FLOODlights.......only spot!
Pencilbeam is the truth!!!!"


Sorry Kirov, I guess I exhaggerated what you said in that comment.

I believe Kenshiro barrowed it from someone because I don't think he owns one.

I agree, the MaxaBeam "Rulz"!........until I get a SuperNova and compare it with one. We'll see /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Sway (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Now when we talk about useable light that will differ with each user and the application, I have had “The Sleeper” in hand and it is a very bright light but it does not fit my needs as USEABLE light nuff said. 

Being able to put light on a target out past seven or eight hundred yards is what I call useable light whether the eye can discern it our not is not the question, it’s putting appreciable light on the target and letting someone know that have been seen that’s my definition.

We have different needs for our lights and I do spot things out past one or two hundred meters to say that’s the usable limit dosen't fit my application, I had asked early on in the Shootout for beam shots at range so we could see what the light’s would do but it didn’t take place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Sounds good to me Sway. I like that definition.


How much good is the 8 minute run time on the Sleeper gonna do you anyway?


----------



## markdi (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I really like my 35 watt hid vector mod.
weighs under 4 pounds runs for about 1 hour 20 minutes
on it's internal 12 cell 4.5ah nimh battery and it has a 5.25 inch reflector.

soon it will have a glass lens(from vector)to replace the plastic one

I have a 50 watt hid ballast and a 50 watt phillips dl50 bulb that I will use to mod a 15 mcp thor.

I need to paint the ugly yellow 15 mcp thor black first.

it has been too cold outside to paint it with black krylon plastic fusion paint.

the 50 watt hid modded 15 mcp thor will be bright(dl50 =5300 lumens)but I do not know if it would out gun a maxa beam.


----------



## Kirov (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

It looks like the SuperNova does not come in the same configuration as the MaxaBeam! I mean The baterry of the MaxaBeam can be both attached to the light unit and detached and put in a backpack or something, as the baterries of the SuperNova are only detached and installed in a belt that you put on!
Is that true???


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Yup. I think it makes the light more portable though having the individual cells stretched along a belt than to have a 'block' of batteries on one part of a belt. I do prefer the MB with the battery attatched to the bottom of the light though. I want to get a project box to put the batteries into and then attach that onto the bottom of the SN so it would be more like the MB. Cool either way I guess.


----------



## Kirov (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

By the way was the MegaRay that Kenshiro tested a 125W or a 175W because........check what the manufacturer of the MegaRay claims:
"A further advancement is the use of the newly developed 175w illuminator that gives a 3x greater light output than the older 125w unit."
And also:
"it is the only searchlight that employs a Galilean telescope lens system."
Maybe the MaxaBeam beats the old 125W MegaRay, but If the above statement is true, than the new 175W MegaRay should be at least 2 times more powerful than the Maxa......


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

When I hear that "3x more powerful" comment I highly doubt it's true. A big exhaggeration at best /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

The only thing that is different is the bulb correct? How did they get 3x light output by increasing the bulb power by 50 watts? Doesn't make sense to me. If anyone else knows or figures it out please let me know.

Anyway, it's possible that the new MR might still fall short of the MB on throw, we'll see soon though.


----------



## Kirov (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Well they say that the whole optical system is redesigned!
I guess there might be something true!
By the way MegaRay uses Lithium-Phosphat baterries, which are supposed to be better than Lithium-Ion, and Lithium-Polymer. And most of the other "big guys" still use Ni-Mh which is extremely old and I might say bad type of battery!


----------



## Kirov (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

By The Way, what about the Xenonics NightHunter???
Has anybody tested that one? Against the others?
Does anybody know how many wats are the Nighthunter and Nighthunter II, because there is nothing on xenonics website?


----------



## markdi (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

so what is the bulb lumen spec of the 175 watt megaray ?


----------



## markdi (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

the night hunter uses a 75 watt xenon short arc bulb

so it has about 1000 bulb lumens.

my hid vector mod has 3600 bulb lumens


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

The NH 2 is terrible IMO. It was very dim compared to the other superlights and it was shaped like a big mag (very very very thick handle). Not even worth buying if you ask me.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kirov said:*
Well they say that the whole optical system is redesigned!


[/ QUOTE ]

Oh........I missed that part..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Kirov (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

markdi, 
They say nothing about the bulb lumens of the MegaRay 175.
They only say 11 milion candle power..... Which I might believe if the MaxaBeam with 75W bulb(same type I believe) claims 6 milion candle power.....


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

From Kenshiro's old pics, the MB beat the MR for a distant spot (even when I quizzed Leonard about this, I heard little back from him). Now, if the MR was the old 125, well, the 175 may be a bit brighter, but I doubt it's going to be dramatically brighter. 

To me personally, carrying the x990 and a modified Thor is not that much different. 6-7 lbs vs 11 lbs, not a big deal (the Thor is a little better balanced and the handle smaller). Plus the Thor throws better and has less of the "off colors" as it's being burnt in. But, overall, it's not a HUGE difference, both are great lights. 

Now, the real question, MB vs Thor 35 watt HID. Eh, pretty close in my opinion, as far as useful "hot" spot. The MB has fewer lumens, but it's a great tight spot (same, or better intensity) and with a partial diffusion filter it has a great flood, actually perfect flood.

Blitz 50 vs MB, er, I'll defer that question.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I dunno cheese, I havent seen either the MB or modified Thor in person, but from what I see in pictures and hear from other people, I really doubt that the 35watt Thor HID mod will throw as far as a MB.



Now the 50watt Blitz...................


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I compared the modded Thor and the MB. The useful spot was similar in brightness, just the Thor's hotspot is much larger. I too think the MB would be brighter using a camera with good zoom, but to the naked eye, well, not much difference. 

Now, since the Thor isn't a good a thrower as the Blitz, I have to wonder how the MB and Blitz 50 compare (although 50 versus 35 will give the same hotspot, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think this has been politely discussed before /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif).


----------



## Sway (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Ah' Cheese,

I really wish I could answer that question, my best guess is the MaxaBeam at it's best focus on a target in the one mile range may be brighter than the Blitz buy what margin I don't know.

It's really hard to compare the two lights with the naked eye at a mile or better if you open up the focus of the MaxaBeam to match the spot of the Blitz at that range it will not throw that far. 

If you focus the MaxaBeam for best throw at one mile the spot is very small and will not light up as much area as the Blitz so it's see saw battle between two very different lights. 

For “my use” I will stay with the Blitz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## S4MadMan (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
For “my use” I will stay with the Blitz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

For me, no question, hands down the Blitz as well, no comparison. ~5,200 lumens vs. what? ~1,800 lumens? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

The MB is 1000 lumens.


I too would probably use a Blitz more often if I had one, but it's hard for me to tell. In the area I live in (suburb) I constantly have people yelling at to turn off my Havis-Shields HID (3200 lumens) while it's pointed at the street. I don't know 'where' I could actually use 4900 lumens from a Blitz without being arrested or fined. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Shine it in their faces, I think that's the only solution, and make sure you follow them as they try to get away. Eh, ok, you're right, anything over 200 lumens in a residential area is a lot, people are always impressed with the Mag-charger I have and it's not THAT bright.


----------



## markdi (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

as long as you are not shining your lights at car's or
into people's windows you should have no problem.

is there a law againsed bright lights ?


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Not if you are carrying it. Seems too weird. I mean, can you expect a LEO to say to a judge "your Honor, his flashlight was way too bright, it made me BLIND". Then the judge would say, "Officer Murphy, you need to stop smoking crack, he is just carrying a flashlight".


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Good one Cheese.


I dunno what people are talking about around here. Is the side spill of a 35watt HID light reall *that* bright??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

MB, 

I agree, if you are "carrying" a light, then how can it be "illegal". I don't recall any specifications on lights that are carrried. For car, motorcycles, yes, but for Joe Schmoe walkiing down the street, well, no. That's why I need to get a dog so I can walk down the street with my 35 watt HIDs and not feel like a weirdo. 

Also, we need another "Superlights-UPDATED". There's been a lot of nice light updates since the original.


----------



## markdi (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

that is a good idiea. my mom lives 2 minutes walk from me and she has a blonde lab that I could walk tonight and use my hid vector

any one tells me to turn it off - I will tell them to blank off.


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Lasers, for some of us, use to be a fun hobby...until someone decided to be stupid and point it at people's eyes and airplanes.

Even the brightest handheld light isn't going to have a bean as concentrated as a lazer, nor will it be as damaging to the eye as a lazer...but that doesn't mean that it won't annoy the hell out of people. 

Bright lights can be annoying to the person it is shining at. If you don't think bright lights are illegal, try imagining it as noise. I'm sure we all have had a neighbor that played their music too loud. Or a party with music that can be heard on the entire street. In my neighborhood, one call to the cops would put an end to a loud party. If a second call was made then they handed you a citation. If your bright lights annoy too many people in your neighborhood, then one call to the cops would put an end to YOUR party. 

And it will only take one stupid person (like that dude who pointed his lazer at an airplane), to make bright lights a dangerous tool in the eyes of citizens.

On a personal experience note. I was shining my lights in the sky one clear night towards the crest of a hill about a 1/4 mile away. My Mini-HID could cast a nice spot on some houses. All of a sudden, a police helicopter which was doing patrol at the time came into view and i quickly moved my flaslight out of the way, knowing tha they wouldn't like that. Well...next thing i know i hear the helicopter comming my way, and i find myself heading inside and closing the garage door. A few seconds later the helicopter was right above my house, scanning the block with HIS SPOTLIGHT. I thought i was going to get arrested for sure! Even though it was an accident...you can see how annoying bright lights can be. I never point my bright lights to the sky now unless i know the skies are clear for at least 5 miles around me.


----------



## Luna (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Laurence, don't even mention flashlight and laser in the same sentence. We don't want the two lumped together.

Edit to read so tone doesn't sound harsh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Cool! Maybe the cops just wanted to ask you where you got such a bright light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## markdi (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I would never try to annoy any one with any of my lights.


----------



## PayBack (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Neither would I. There are enough dumb laws now, don't give them an excuse to add another one.


----------



## KevinL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Good idea to be careful with the things. There is such a thing as "too bright". 

When conducting my outdoor tests, I do so in deserted areas and I put in a lot of work to find them. I NEVER point them at houses, especially occupied houses, I avoid testing while people are around, and I kill the light at the first sign of trouble (and switch down to my EDCs, which are a lot less visible - dial the U2 down and it becomes an extremely tame light). 

The MiniHID/Mag2HID is a serious throw king because of the way the center of the beam is so incredibly concentrated. I've clocked these lights at 330 yards and that's only because I ran out of range - but if I can see it from my position at 330 yards while holding the light, imagine whoever else for a quarter or even half a mile around can see that gigantic white spot I'm painting. 

Lights help us to see, and they also ensure that we can be seen..... sometimes, much further away than we expect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## markdi (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

my mom sure likes to shine the 35 watt hid thor I gave her
at my eyes 

she has beamed me about 4 times now


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Does the Costco HID flashlight qualify as a "SUPERLIGHT"?
Yaesumofo


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

The Costco HID may be not be called a "Superlight" since it can only be used after sunset. LOL


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

I certainly think it does! It puts out more light than some of the other lights that were in the initial and second Superlight Shootout! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*yaesumofo said:*
Does the Costco HID flashlight qualify as a "SUPERLIGHT"?
Yaesumofo 

[/ QUOTE ]

The last one turned out to be a 150 yard tractor pull of flood lights regardless of size and power source, so to answer your question I don't think it would be classified as a SuperLight because it looks to throw better than flood /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## Kenshiro (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Hello, everyone.
I apologize for my site being down for so long.

It's back up and running, and I've streamlined the text a bit.

I've talked to many of you who told me that they only saw the pictures. I know there is A LOT OF stuff to read, but please try to read through the review if you really want to get a good idea of the lights.
At least try to read the "comparisons 1" page before you look at the pictures.

Thanks a lot and enjoy.

Oops, I almost forgot. Here's the new link. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/

I've updated the first page link also.


----------



## S4MadMan (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Nice, thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Nifty.

'Kind of redefines what "extreme throw" means and how useful it really is to the naked eye.

It must have been diffiult to aim the lights properly for the really long-range shots. Binoculars recomended?

Maybe someone could test the Costco HID - it has that absurd reflector. Mine has done ~1000 yards in semi-rural suburbs easily enough. I lack a good camera to do the photography.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Killer presentation, thanks!


----------



## hector (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Great pics.

To the naked eye, the Thor (costco) HID does as well as the Maxabeam, as far as throw goes. It also throws out a lot more lumens.


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

3x the bulb lumens of a maxabeam


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Superlights - UPDATED!!!*

Great job! I'm sorry for all the trouble you had to go through!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for doing this Kenshiro. As a result, I just bought a McCulloch (Acro) X990 from Toolcity.com, which seemed like the most practical in terms of overall light output, price, and portability.


----------



## Luminous (Dec 21, 2005)

Kenshiro
Fantastic web site, I love it.
Have you got any plan to get a Razorbeam or the new taiwanise HID(http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=ja_en&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.az-project.jp%2F50whidkaichudento.html).?
I would love to see a comparaison of these 50W.


----------



## Kenshiro (Jan 1, 2006)

My updated site has both the Razorbeam and the Taiwanese HID.

Check it out.


----------



## ianb (Mar 13, 2006)

Kenshiro, excellent site, its a very good real world way of comparing these lights which can look very similar on their spec sheets. As a result I've ordered a 24W HID, when I consider a 35 or 50 in future I'll be looking here again.
One thing though I was interested in looking at 'HID LIGHTS 1' but I got a bad link? Any ideas? I was interested at looking at the Wolfeyes crocodile and Surefire Beast.
Again though, excellent website, thanks,

Ian B


----------



## ianb (Mar 13, 2006)

In fact The Surefire Beast is in 'HID LIGHTS 2', I'd even looked at it, silly me. So, is the Wolfeyes Crocodile supposed to be in this comparison HID 2 or in the missing link for HID1 ?

thanks, Ian


----------



## microban (May 3, 2006)

is there a good and cheap spotlight that gives that nice effect of light beam 

like a lazer where you can see a line of light ???

was looking for maxabeam but so expensive .. not worth it ... 

any ideas about a good and cheap one ??

thanks !


----------

